
Found on GitHub: Bomb calendar widget for Android apps - devel0per_1
https://github.com/CleverPumpkin/CrunchyCalendar
======
Nagibator4000k
I'm new to Kotlin and programming in general so I like this libraries that can
save your time. Are there other libraries you can share?

------
drawingappz
there's so many calendar libs out there. not many really great options,
though, most of the time they lack customization and good maintanance. i see,
customization is quite good, hope you'll maintain it and the community adopts
your lib, looks nice

~~~
devel0per_1
totally agree. are you working on some android apps right now?

------
norkalol
once we've made our own calendar for the app. It took us soo long. next time
we will use some library for sure. thanks for sharing!

~~~
devel0per_1
haha. we haven't made this mistake. was searching for libraries and decided
this one is perfect for android apps.

------
l00peer
Wow, that is actually gold

~~~
devel0per_1
Agree! I like how it's fully customizable with this Sketch file.

